# Jil Carrie 4 Tiles ANYONE!!!!



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm interested in joing a Deep drop trip. If anyone has a open spot can you please let me get in on your charter. I just want to get my hands on some TILES for my first time.....:fishing:


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

If it comes down to no one having any open spots, how about lets get a trip going for some TILES!!!!


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*I'm Game*

I would love to get aboard one of those trips. I purchased a Blue Line Tile Fish from Georges Seafood last weekend and man o man what a great tasting fish! :fishing: :fishing: + :beer: :beer: + opcorn: = :beer: :beer:


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

So long as there will be a chance at some wreck fishing for flounder too I'm game.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

*Jil Carrie walk on schedule*

We have 4 upcoming walk on (a/k/a "put together") trips available:

Sun. 7/15 - CBBT/Spadefish - $ 80.00
Thurs. 7/19 - CBBT/Spadefish - $ 80.00
Wed. 7/25 - Deep Drop/Tilefish - $ 160.00 Tues. 7/31 - CBBT/Spadefish - $ 80.00

Please give us a call or e-mail if you would like to join us!

Capt. Jim Brincefield


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

what are the odds of getting into some Snowys on that deep drop trip???? Ide love to do it but I really wanna get a few snowys as well.


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

I might be interested also..never fished for spades before either


----------

